# Kentucky Mason



## JR Custom Calls (Jul 12, 2016)

Had a request for the state of Kentucky with the Masonic logo protuding from it. It's actually recessed down a quarter inch, and sticks up about 3/8". Ky is oak, logo is walnut. Pretty happy with how it came out.

Reactions: Like 8 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 8


----------



## ironman123 (Jul 12, 2016)

Nice work JR.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jul 14, 2016)

That did come out well Jonathan. Nice work!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 14, 2016)

Nicely done....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jul 15, 2016)

Outstanding! Very nice contrast in wood types. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 19, 2016)

Very nice

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

